# Cheap SUV Fishing Pole Rack



## Get Reel (May 29, 2010)

I made this with about 20 dollars from Lowes and some tools around my house. I have two more rod holders to add in the middle but I haven't gotten to that yet. It took about an hour, and it is sturdy. I have a Ford Escape, so I was able to take off the front rack, and put a three inch PVC pipe around it, and reattach it. It is a simple design, and has lasted well for about a week since I made it. Nothing has come loose or given me any problems. I hope to have it hold four rods when I'm finished, and it is easier than dissembling my surf rod to put it in my car every time i go fishing, which can be very tedious 3 or 4 times a week.

Let me know what you think or if anyone has any suggestions or similar things.


----------



## spiderjohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Paint it and it would practically disappear on the rack plus it may keep the PVC from being attacked by UV and blowing off one day unexpectedly. Do you point the rods forward or back?


----------

